# Annoying colleagues



## liaconn

Just wondering what traits in colleagues annoy people most. For me its a toss up between those who take credit for other people's work/ideas and those who are always rushing around looking busy and flustered and important, even when they're only catching up on a bit of filling.


----------



## galleyslave

the office bore


----------



## ice

liaconn said:


> those who take credit for other people's work/ideas


 
That drives me mad 

Often you don't hear they have taken your idea till your MD annouces to the office that x has come up with a great idea !


----------



## gillarosa

I love them all now, nothing like the fear of unemployment to sharpen the appreciation of work and all it entails!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot

liaconn said:


> those who are always rushing around looking busy and flustered and important, even when they're only catching up on a bit of filling.



I work with someone like that. This one will also wait til you've got something prepped for the office (boss), be it tills, paperwork or whatever and then grab it off you and insist she was heading there anyways.

This is the same one who will hide something you need in an effort to make you look bad when you can't complete a task.


----------



## Caveat

liaconn said:


> ... those who take credit for other people's work/ideas


 
I simply don't allow that to happen anymore - I'll do whatever is necessary.

Sounds dull but my biggest annoyance is just poor communication - from not updating you on progress that affects your work for example, to forgetting to tell you about a phone call or at the last minute, an order that now "Er...eh ...actually _isn't_ going out"


----------



## ice

Caveat said:


> I simply don't allow that to happen anymore - I'll do whatever is necessary.


 
Dead right....when I was younger I would be fuming in my seat but was too afriad to say anything .... now I will say 'actually that was my idea...remember we spoke about it in our last meeting and then I emailed you my proposal'


----------



## Purple

Bubbly Scot said:


> I work with someone like that. This one will also wait til you've got something prepped for the office (boss), be it tills, paperwork or whatever and then grab it off you and insist she was heading there anyways.
> 
> This is the same one who will hide something you need in an effort to make you look bad when you can't complete a task.


 Jasus, where do you work?! Do people really carry on like that?



Caveat said:


> I simply don't allow that to happen anymore - I'll do whatever is necessary.
> 
> Sounds dull but my biggest annoyance is just poor communication - from not updating you on progress that affects your work for example, to forgetting to tell you about a phone call or at the last minute, an order that now "Er...eh ...actually _isn't_ going out"


 Yea, that’s what gets me as well.


----------



## Ham Slicer

People who work from 8 til 4:30 but spend the early hour actually drinking tea and on the web.  Likewise people that work late and build up TIL while surfing.

People that are afraid to lock up which makes me stay behind to hold their hand.


----------



## Latrade

Ah too much to mention. In effect would give the impression I despise everyone I work with...might not be far from the truth.

I'll stick with th emore immediate traits:

1. spending more time standing around telling me how much work they've got on that actually getting on adoing it. Then when they do get around to doing the work complaining of being so stressed that they have to take the day off the next day or, in one case going off for two weeks with "stress".

2. Same people above who seem to forget I know exactly how much work they have on as I have the exact same workload.

3. People who have no idea of the exact nature of their incompetence.

4. People who think that just because they've been here a year or so longer than me doesn't make them my boss.


----------



## truthseeker

I absolutely hate brown nosers. Theres currently one in my office who is so nice and sweet to 'important' staff and totally patronising and rude to the rest of them. Behaves differently in front of the boss than behind his back. Not nice.

Poor communication, we actually used to have a guy who you would give some work to and later on say 'So, how are you getting on with whatever' and he would pretend he hadnt heard you, so you'd say it again a little louder, he would still sit with his back to you ignoring you, you'd call his name, he'd ignore you, you'd eventually land right next to him, frustrated and call his name loudly and he would eventually respond, but in a confrontational manner as if you were being a bully. If you emailed him or left a note on his desk he would just ignore it so you always ended up verbally chasing him while he maintained his back to you. 

People who dont want to learn new things, we have a girl who keeps asking me to fix the same problem, so last time I said to her it would make more sense if I showed her what to do (its dead easy) so then she could to it herself and not have to come looking for me. Answer: no thanks, i dont want to learn how to do it.
I mean what is that about!!! (she is similar position as me but newer to the office)


----------



## becky

Bubbly Scot said:


> I
> This is the same one who will hide something you need in an effort to make you look bad when you can't complete a task.


 
OMG can't believe this.

I have a colleague (well on paper we're the same level but that's it as far as I'm concerned) who is a complete drama queen and makes a job out of everything. Last August she sent me an email asking me to submit my diary requirements for 2009. Our diaries cost about 50 cent and I have 4 staff. Whoever is responisble for ordering stationary at the time use to do this 'non job' (the stationery order person changes every 6 months or so). 

I didn't really take any notice of the mail but sure enough I got a reminder.

At our weekly meeting 3 of us have to update the boss on current issues/progress etc.. Her turn came and she went though the 6 things she did last week including submitting the diary order for the whole department (about 13). The following week she updated us telling us the diaries has arrived and that her staff member would be circulating them later in the week!!! 

I tune out now when she's talking as I would end up with a splitting headache every Thursday morning what with all the eye rolling.


----------



## Caveat

Bubbly Scot said:


> This is the same one who will hide something you need in an effort to make you look bad when you can't complete a task.


 
She would certainly not get away with this more than once with me.

One warning, and then she would get a very, very nasty shock that she would never forget.


----------



## DeeFox

I could write loads on this topic!

I have a colleague who, when in poor form, will sigh heavily and mutter to herself and slam things around until she is asked 'is everything okay?'.  Upon being asked she'll launch into a rant about her husband, her mother, her daughter...whoever has most recently annoyed her.  She's well able to tell me what her mother said about her sister last week but not so able to tell me my phone messages if I was out of the office....
Another colleague is a baby bore - all she talks about are her children.  When I announced that I was leaving the job (after four years) and moving on she said "when?" and I said "August" and she said "oh, (insert childrens names) have summer camp in August...very expensive...blah blah blah..all their friends are doing it... blah blah...aren't children great...blah blah".  Didn't even ask me where I would be going next!!  And still hasn't asked me about it weeks later!  And yet I know what her kids want to be when they grow up, what her kids have for breakfast, what her kids like, don't like, etc....


----------



## JJ1982

Well I really hate when work colleagues come behind my desk to perch on the corner of it. I mean, there is one particualar guy who comes over and I know he is dying for a look at what is on my PC, he is a nosey git! Another guy we work with said he was looking at my folders in the press I accidentally left unlocked one evening when they were working late together. If I were to complian him he would be gone for doing that and I cant cope to talk to him as he asked me out 4 times at the start of the year.

I suppose thats another point, work colleagues who are 25 years your senior asking you out!


----------



## ney001

Thank god I work on my own these days but I used to work with a girl who just irritated me in every possible way.

Constantly texting, I mean I could hear her all day every day texting with her little clicky bloody buttons - drove me nuts.  

Always breaking up with the boyfriend, so every monday morning, big weepy head on her while she constantly texted everybody she knew.  Eventually I had to tell her that I would prefer if she just rang everybody from the office phone and got what she had to say out in a few minutes rather then texting throughout the day.

Come 12.59 she would be walking out to lunch in the kitchen, she would sit at kitchen table reading a book, not talking and funnily enough not texting until exactly 2pm at which time she would walk back in, sit at desk and start texting.  

Constantly used to go on about  how she was bullied in her last two jobs and had to leave..... so everytime I had to correct her I got the weepy eyes again and the old bullying story! 

Eventually fired her, couldn't take anymore!


----------



## JJ1982

Well one thing that does annoy me, although I keep my own hours now, is that when you get up to go to your lunch or to leave for the day that people look at their watches and note the time you are going. Like, say in Ney001's post above, she left for lunch at 12:59..., I am glad to be away from that!

Although i do understand the 12:59 in the context you are saying it Ney001, but I am just talking about unappointed watchdogs in general!


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> She would certainly not get away with this more than once with me.
> 
> One warning, and then she would get a very, very nasty shock that she would never forget.


Are you an electrician?


----------



## Purple

DeeFox said:


> I could write loads on this topic!
> 
> I have a colleague who, when in poor form, will sigh heavily and mutter to herself and slam things around until she is asked 'is everything okay?'.  Upon being asked she'll launch into a rant about her husband, her mother, her daughter...whoever has most recently annoyed her.


 That's another thing that gets to me; people who bring their personal problems into work. I don't care, we all have problems, just do your job.


----------



## liaconn

I also can't stand people who are always ready to do the 'limelight' stuff, like making a presentation on the team's report or updating the boss on how things are coming along, but leave all the boring background work to everyone else.


----------



## becky

I hate the baby bores as well and from working in the HSE for years I have had to listen to a lot of this. One day I just bit the bullet when asked if I wanted to look at a scan belonging to some girl called Mary (I didn't know Mary). 

So I went "Who's Mary"? 

"Oh she's works in section A." (the complete other side of the building in a section that I have no dealings with).


"Mary started there last year just after she got married to Pat, Katheens cousin...."she 15 weeksr" and on and on it.....

As I was none the wiser, not knowing who Pat or Kathleen were I answered "no I'm fine thanks".

Haven't been asked since. 

Wedding talk and what colour cushions they have in the living room also drives me nuts.

Thankfully I have my own office so don't have to listen to this type of stuff anymore.


----------



## papervalue

I have a colleague who's typical day between 9 to 5 involves reading paper between 9 to 9.50 making personal calls/emails, doing crossword and card game on computer and surfing the net. goes to lunch at around 12.35 till 2 and also making countless cups of tea during day. He does work at times he is not doing the above.

Hard to get motivated some times when you see this going on.


----------



## AgathaC

DeeFox said:


> I could write loads on this topic!
> 
> Another colleague is a baby bore - all she talks about are her children. When I announced that I was leaving the job (after four years) and moving on she said "when?" and I said "August" and she said "oh, (insert childrens names) have summer camp in August...very expensive...blah blah blah..all their friends are doing it... blah blah...aren't children great...blah blah". Didn't even ask me where I would be going next!! And still hasn't asked me about it weeks later! And yet I know what her kids want to be when they grow up, what her kids have for breakfast, what her kids like, don't like, etc....


Oh yes I worked with one of those. No matter what topic was up for discussion it somehow was brought around to her kids and away she went! 
I think most of my 'pet hates' are mentioned here already, in particular those who spend more time talking about how busy they are rather than actually doing some work. I also dislike when people treat others differently depending on their perception of how important people are or how 'useful' they might be to them! I once worked with a real 'brown nose' and he was so bad-mannered to junior staff while brown-nosing those who were senior or 'important' in his eyes.


----------



## Complainer

I can't forgive tell-tale-tattlers, those who don't have the cojones to come to me with their problem, but are quite happy to email my boss, or worse still, their boss. You know who you are, and you know that I haven't forgotten. I'll be back.....


----------



## Pique318

1) Brown-nosers.
2) Bull**** artists
3) Managers who are taken by the aforementioned
4) Team-members who don't share knowledge when asked as they feel it makes them irreplaceable (Hint: It doesn't, it makes you hated)
5) Whining Maggots
6) Backstabbers

Thats it for now, but I'm sure I'll remember more...


----------



## baldyman27

liaconn said:


> those who are always rushing around looking busy and flustered and important


 
My father managed a farm years ago and there was a guy like this working there. He was constantly walking to and fro around the place, always with a different implement in his hand. One day Dad had enough of it, gave yer man a pick and a shovel, pointed to a rather large courtyard and told him that there was a broken water pipe somewhere in there that needed to be found. 

One week and a pretty sizeable hand-excavated crater later, my boyo quit.



Purple said:


> Are you an electrician?


 
Doubt it, he surely can't type while holding a placard.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

Caveat said:


> She would certainly not get away with this more than once with me.
> 
> One warning, and then she would get a very, very nasty shock that she would never forget.



We're working on it, eventually if we give her enough rope she'll hang herself..as the saying goes. Meantime the rest of us are aware and so we look out for each other. I'm on holiday at the mo but I went in today to help another girl  because this other one did something to make her look like she couldn't cover a job I usually do.



Purple said:


> Jasus, where do you work?! Do people really carry on like that?



The job itself is ok, it's just this one person that makes some aspects of it a pain. There is so much more I won't even put here because it would be classed as libel should the wrong person read it. Suffice to say, I take care of my job and help those who help me.

I used to think it was because my job is classed as "menial" and therefor will attract this sort of mindset in it's workforce. Reading some of the stuff people in offices are dealing with I'm accepting I am wrong.

In my other job I had a boss who was terrible at returning calls. One night he called me at 10pm to apologise for not calling me earlier as promised but he would call first thing the next day 

He didn't!

(this didn't really drive me nuts tho')


----------



## Mpsox

I work for a company full of drama queens and whose solutiuon to any crisis/issue is to have a conferance call on it. I then get to listen whilst some little .... rattles on about something that if they actually stopped and thought about it they could fix themselves in 5 minutes. Hate that, although it's great for catching up on what's happening in AAM. 

As a manager my favourite one of all time was the South Dublin Princess who dropped something on the floor and then told her supervisor that she "didn't do picking up". 

Also have a thing about people who design a new spreadsheet to report something that is already in another spreadsheet if they's stop and actually take the time to read the blasted thing.


----------



## Caveat

baldyman27 said:


> Doubt it, he surely can't type while holding a placard.


 
You beat me to it! 

Another one by the way:

People whose first reaction to a crisis, rather than trying to find a solution, is to work out who is 'to blame' for it.

Drives me mental and is indicative I think of a guilty conscience - why would they be so intent on ensuring that they are not seen as the guilty party - if there even is one?


----------



## woodbine

there's so much i wouldn't know whre to start. Having my workload doubled because of my colleague's total ineptitude would be first. 

Then her manner of dealing with customers: either cold and downright rude or OTT in your face friendly (comes across as slightly psychotic) 

She cannot be corrected. If there's a problem or a mistake, it's either someone else's/ the equipment/technology's fault. I don't bother trying to correct her any more. 

She seems overly concerned about everyone else's wages and what they get paid for. If we were paid based on our input/performance she would actually OWE the company.

i'm getting wound up even thinking about her now..


----------



## Purple

People who get people who work for them to make them tea/coffee or perform other menial tasks. It’s  disrespectful and lazy. Nobody is employed as a tea maker, if you want a cup make it yourself.


----------



## Kine

People who come up asking you questions to an email you have sent with all the answers.


I respond "RTFE"

----Read The F*^king Email----


----------



## JP1234

I share and office with a girl who will ring her mother. Then Brother to recount the conversation she just had with her mother. Then one of her sisters will ring to talk about said conversations. Next she rings her other sister to "keep her in the loop". They all live within a mile of each other.

Other annoying things she does include, making a clucking sound when she is concentrating, drumming her fingers constantly, her inability to talk at less than 500 decibals when on the phone, or best of all her singing,very loudly. Sometimes it's limited to 5 second bursts of "opera" or one time she treated us to an almost full length rendition of Can't Get You Outta My Head, complete with finger clicking, clapping, desk drumming and dancing. 

I am at times glad I am on a 3 day week!


----------



## Pique318

JP1234 said:


> Can't Get You Outta My Head


Is that irony ?


----------



## Betsy Og

had an unusal one in a former job, a boss quite my senior in years, rank etc etc who seemed to be somewhat 
a) threatened by my existence (though I wouldnt be an empire builder type and no question of "toppling" this person)
b) insecure

This manifested itself by them wanting/needing to be told how great they are (which I draw the line at), or me having to listen to them talking down to me (partly my own fault I admit, my normal instinct would be to be defernential enough to those my senior).

Other than that the list went on (more usual stuff), brutal communicator who could talk in riddles and meaningless analogies to the point of mass confusion instead of spitting out what they wanted to say, abdicator of responsibility when the excrement would ocasionally hit the fan (regardless of who's, if anyone's, fault), never the solver of a problem but well able to shout the odds that the onus was on the subordinate to fix it, wannabe snob (might launch into a speech about their appreciation of art or wine without any encouragement) or explain about how they would also buy the best of everything - I say wannabe snob because a real minted person with high brow tastes wouldnt explain all this to you, you'd be able to observe it (thats why real snobs are less of a pain than wannabe ones).

Lucky enough I've only had one such boss ever, and it did show me how transparent behaviour is, so I can see (I think) my own follies and know they are obvious to others. I, of course, am perfect ....... (but seriously, anyone who'd deliberately try to mess up a colleague would want to get a life, & probably some therapy!!).


----------



## Pique318

I used to have a real 'Holy Mary' type of boss years ago. She was totally pious and at the time of the Divorce Referendum, left "NO" pamphlets on all our desks.
Star Wars (remastered) was out at the same time and I cheekily had a scrolling screensaver with "May Divorce Be With You" 

That went down well


----------



## Purple

People who can’t take criticism also annoy me. I learned early on in my working life that the first thing you should ask yourself when someone criticises your actions/ behaviour is “Are they right?” 

I also get annoyed by people who don’t apologise when they are in the wrong/screw up, especially if they are the boss.


----------



## Betsy Og

Purple said:


> People who can’t take criticism also annoy me. I learned early on in my working life that the first thing you should ask yourself when someone criticises your actions/ behaviour is “Are they right?”


 
A lot of that can depend on how the criticism is delivered - sometimes its delivered in a manner of victory (always amazes me at how some people are ecstatic to find someones else's mistake) whereby they'd like the offender to drop to the floor & grovel - most people (no matter how wrong) take offence at this.

Whereas if its delivered as matter-of-fact this needs to improve/change then theres no excuse for not acknowledging the error/problem and commiting to improving, & to totally buck at such criticism is a bad sign & exacerbates problems (their attitude now the issue, having replaced the original source of the criticism).

I've also seen it go the other way - the criticism is further confirmation to the offender of their unsuitability for the job/general worthlessness, they'd volunteer for public flogging if everyone agreed it would help. Hard to re-hab these people too but a bit more rewarding as its a co-operative thing, just beware becoming a counsellor.


----------



## Firefly

Hate the way some workers spend on all day on AAM


----------



## liaconn

becky said:


> I hate the baby bores as well and from working in the HSE for years I have had to listen to a lot of this. .


 
Also can't stand people who use their kids as an excuse to get out of anything they don't want to do and expect everyone else to put themselves out to facilitate them.


----------



## Purple

I agree Betsy; some people attack the person rather than the problem.


----------



## AgathaC

People who cc the world and its mother on emails in the (mistaken) belief that it will impress...and people who hold onto some piece of work that they dont want to do and suddenly make it urgent as they dump it onto you-just as they leave for their holidays.


----------



## sam h

The office hypochondriac - used to sit opposite one & got details of every little niggle, ache & pain. She was a walking medical dictionary. She had a fully stocked pharmacy in her office drawer.  Always calling in sick (and guess who used to have to cover). The best was when she called in sick one day - when asked was she OK, she said it was really more her boyfriend than herself (bad enough) and went on to describe his (private & embaressing) problem - which was not life treatening.

The "I'm better than you" co-worker" - We started on the same day, we did the same job, for the same pay, but this guy decided he was better than everyone else. I didn't realise I knew his girlfriend from school & bumped into her as she was waiting for him one day. He left her waiting saying he was stuck in a very important meeting (Tetris can do that to you!!). So me & her got chatting & she asked if I was working for "Joe", how fantastic it is that he has such an important job & so many staff reporting to him - he had told her he was doing our managers, managers job!! He arrived out at that stage & I simply said - "No, I don't work for "Joe", in fact we are both on the same step of the career ladder - the bottom step" They broke up later that week. I could write a book on this guy alone.


----------



## roker

Colleagues who will not answer their phone, and insist that you make an appointment to see them. (yes it really happens) 
and cc the manager to make them look good


----------



## liaconn

People who deliberately make themselves indispensible by not tellling anyone what they're doing, creating the most complicated, indecipherable spread sheets possible and filing things in really obscure places.


----------



## ailbhe

Sh*t stirrers.....
the ones who come across a simple mistake you've made which is easily rectified but instead of taking a minute to fix it, the email you harping on about it, creating a big drama, cc the managers to show your mistake and generally create bad feeling in the office.

I have one of those and she drives me mental. I frequently correct mistakes (minor) made by her and other co workers and don't bat an eyelid. We're all human and they aren't of major consequence. 
She makes a big deal of it and tries to make everyone look bad but only succeeds in making herself look petty and generally being disliked by everyone.
Initiative is under rated!

grrr...literally just got a stupid email from her cc'ing my manager about a problem she could have fixed while speaking to the client on the phone! Instead emails me and asks me to call client to answer the clients question which took a 2 minute phone call.........It's all just so unnecessary which irritates me most!


----------



## Betsy Og

if someone has that "Office Wisdom" email they should post it - classic stuff like:

If at first you dont succeed, remove all evidence of ever having tried.
Never do today what will become someone else's problem tomorrow.

All very cynical (and largely true!) &, regardless of your style, forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Firefly

Buzzwords! Going Forward, Heads Up, Moving Goalposts, ducks in a row - head wrecking stuff. Also, if the boss has an obvious favourite buzzword/expression and brown-nosers start using it too...drives me 
m-e-n-t-a-l


----------



## truthseeker

Management referring to other management or more senior staff using initials only:
CGs directive handed out by HJ this week needs to be followed up by PK, LT and FR, with an input by WD if he is available.


----------



## AgathaC

There is someone in my workplace, in a different section, but who constantly goes up and down the (open-plan) office yelling into a mobile. I dont think she realises genuinely just how loud she is. Painful though!


----------



## liaconn

People who fling open windows the minute they get in to the office, freezing everyone out of it, because they've just ran, cycled, swam up the canal to work and are all red faced and roasting.


----------



## woodbine

liaconn said:


> People who fling open windows the minute they get in to the office, freezing everyone out of it, because they've just ran, cycled, swam up the canal to work and are all red faced and roasting.


 



that would be me. No matter how cold it is i open the windows. But not because i've just snowboarded across the mountains to work. I just like the fresh air. 

(and i work alone most of the time.)


----------



## Guest116

I agree on the fresh air. I cant stand this stuffy office recycled air. Thankfully I work from home during the week sometimes and I can sit beside the window with a lovely cool breeze.


----------



## truthseeker

I dont like the stuffy office recycled air either, it plays havoc with the sinuses.

Although I must admit, I am not a window flinger opener, despite bungee jumping into the office I dont be all red faced and roasting from it.


----------



## liaconn

Have to admit, I'd prefer to be stuffy and recycled than blue and shivery.


----------



## truthseeker

liaconn said:


> Have to admit, I'd prefer to be stuffy and recycled than blue and shivery.


 
Interesting, given a choice Id prefer to be too cold than too warm. I cant work if Im overheating, but I can if Im a bit on the shivery side!!


----------



## becky

truthseeker said:


> Interesting, given a choice Id prefer to be too cold than too warm. I cant work if Im overheating, but I can if Im a bit on the shivery side!!


 

Same here - my window is normally open but I do have my own office.


----------



## liaconn

truthseeker said:


> Interesting, given a choice Id prefer to be too cold than too warm. I cant work if Im overheating, but I can if Im a bit on the shivery side!!


 
I find it impossible to concentrate if I'm freezing cold. I'm just so distracted by the fact that my feet and hands are numb! Admittedly a really hot office is awful as it just makes you sick and sleepy. I think compromise is probably the answer in an open plan set up. Let the place heat up a bit during the morning and then let a bit of fresh air in. Its the people who don't even let the place warm up before they start pouring in the cold (fresh) air that annoy me.


----------



## JJ1982

I remember in school when teachers used to walk into the room and insist on opening up all the windows to "wake us up", the classrooms would be bloody freezing anyway.

I definitely prefer to be too warm than too cold.


----------



## Samantha

Colleague who are nice to your face but critize you behind your back (stupid enough to send by mistake e-mail to my inbox)

Who cried, have tantrums like a 3 years old if you have been show something and not her

Who fake dizziness, act like a drama queen (you think she is dying) but when you offer to drop her home and ring her other half she suddenly feel better.


----------



## Sue Ellen

gillarosa said:


> i love them all now, nothing like the fear of unemployment to sharpen the appreciation of work and all it entails!!


----------



## Guest116

What really annoys me is when people make all those smacking noises when eating their lunches at their desks. Can they not close their mouths when eating? Sometimes I just want to fling my monitor right at their faces!


----------



## liaconn

Totally agree. Girl opposite me does this a lot and it turns my stomach.
(She also listens to everyone's phone calls and asks them questions afterwards about something they were discussing eg what did you buy in Ikea? Are you on leave next week?)


----------



## Sylvester3

I hate it when people take personal calls at their desks and then expect you to pretend not to have overheard what you were talking about....


----------



## liaconn

She would have to strain very hard to hear me, I have a very soft voice.


----------



## liaconn

A colleague has just walked in, in his running gear, and asked why we all looked so gloomy. We said oh we're bored and its freezing in here. He said 'really, are you all cold'? as he opened two windows. Aaaagh!

Thing is, he's a really nice guy. He obviously just does it so automatically, he didn't even realise.


----------



## Caveat

liaconn said:


> A colleague has just walked in, in his running gear, and asked why we all looked so gloomy.


 
Sounds like he walked in straight off the set of an American business themed comedy movie!


----------



## muffin1973

Boss' PA who is always far too busy to talk to any colleague on the phone (unless a director) but will ring me or whoever and talk my ear off for 5 minutes about some pathetically easy task because she is actually a total moron.  Sends things down to our dept to do because 'she's far too busy' to do them, when they take about 5 seconds.  Also has that 3pm slump rushing around thingie down, runs everywhere, you'd swear she's in training for the Olympics - worst thing is I cover her job from time and to time and she has NOTHING TO DO... 

My colleague who bless her, is not a bad person but man, she's bad at this job - it takes her FOREVER to do anything, she's constantly asking the guys that bring in work for us "when do you need this for?" (eh, pretty much now otherwise it would have been left in the tray) and is, over 3 years later, still asking me stupid questions and still getting things wrong, that i have to quietly amend as I am not her boss and don't have the authority to point all these things out to her.  We share the work but I pretty much do the majority of it, between her breakfast and mobile calls that she takes all the time.... 

TGIF 

M


----------



## liaconn

muffin1973 said:


> Also has that 3pm slump rushing around thingie down, runs everywhere, you'd swear she's in training for the Olympics - worst thing is I cover her job from time and to time and she has NOTHING TO DO...


 

You have no idea how familiar that sounds .


----------



## d2x2

Ham Slicer said:


> People who work from 8 til 4:30 but spend the early hour actually drinking tea and on the web.  Likewise people that work late and build up TIL while surfing.
> 
> People that are afraid to lock up which makes me stay behind to hold their hand.




It's amusing most of the posts to this thread were made during work hours: they start around 8.30am and finish around 6.30pm (some of you have to stay late to actually do some work after browsing AAM all day) to start agin around 8.30am the folllowing day. People don't even post on their own time like lunch hour.


----------



## gel

...the one who will not let you finish a sentence in a meeting. Feels he(she) has always to make an input even when it as nothing to do with them. 

Once when I asked could I finish the point I was making I got "it doesn't matter anyway!!!" Aaaaaagggggggg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caveat

Ham Slicer said:


> Likewise people that work late and build up TIL while surfing.



TIL? 

Oh yeah, sorry, 'time in lieu' - wasn't sure for a minute, we generally don't get that particular perk in the private sector.


----------



## Pique318

d2x2 said:


> It's amusing most of the posts to this thread were made during work hours: they start around 8.30am and finish around 6.30pm (some of you have to stay late to actually do some work after browsing AAM all day) to start agin around 8.30am the folllowing day. People don't even post on their own time like lunch hour.



It's  amusing that this always crops up. Dear god NO, don't use the internet during work hours, as everything you do for the rest of that particular day is null and void if you do ! Rubbish. If I do a good hours work when someone else is faffing about doing the same amount in 2 hours, then I feel like I have the leeway to have a quick surf and still be productive.

So long as I meet my deadlines and keep all customers happy, quelle probleme ?


----------



## AgathaC

aristotle25 said:


> What really annoys me is when people make all those smacking noises when eating their lunches at their desks. Can they not close their mouths when eating? Sometimes I just want to fling my monitor right at their faces!


Why do people eat lunch at their desks anyway-oh of course to prove how busy they are..! Some years ago I worked with someone who 'worked her lunch'-everyone knew this meant surfing the net while eating at her desk. She had to 'work her lunch' in order to get away early...despite coming in late and spending half an hour at coffee first thing in the morning.


----------



## liaconn

Caveat said:


> TIL?
> 
> Oh yeah, sorry, 'time in lieu' - wasn't sure for a minute, we generally don't get that particular perk in the private sector.


 
Yawn!


----------



## Luckycharm

d2x2 said:


> It's amusing most of the posts to this thread were made during work hours: they start around 8.30am and finish around 6.30pm (some of you have to stay late to actually do some work after browsing AAM all day) to start agin around 8.30am the folllowing day. People don't even post on their own time like lunch hour.


 
Hmm how about non smokers who instead of being outside ever hour for a ciggie have a quick scan of the net every few hours


----------



## Guest116

Luckycharm said:


> Hmm how about non smokers who instead of being outside ever hour for a ciggie have a quick scan of the net every few hours


 
And then there are those who do both! (not at the same time)


----------



## truthseeker

Micro management - cant stand it, why give me a job to do if after Ive done it you come along and make a million irrelevant changes and spend longer on doing that than it took to do the job at all. Just do it yourself if you dont trust me to do it!!!!


----------



## liaconn

People who let documents they've sent to the printer build up so that when you go to print something your stuff gets mixed up with their stuff and after you've sorted it out and stapled your stuff together you realise a page is missing from your report and you have two tables that don't belong to you. Or you send a mega urgent job to the printer which has run out of paper and when you reload it someone elses 100 page document has to print off first because they've been sitting there for an hour and never bothered to get up off their a*se and check if it was ready. Grrrrrrr!!


----------



## Shawady

liaconn said:


> People who let documents they've sent to the printer build up so that when you go to print something your stuff gets mixed up with their stuff and after you've sorted it out and stapled your stuff together you realise a page is missing from your report and you have two tables that don't belong to you. Or you send a mega urgent job to the printer which has run out of paper and when you reload it someone elses 100 page document has to print off first because they've been sitting there for an hour and never bothered to get up off their a*se and check if it was ready. Grrrrrrr!!


 
This obviously happened to you today!


----------



## Caveat

Relaaaaaaax. Think of Liam


----------



## liaconn

Shawady said:


> This obviously happened to you today!


 
Well, yes, how did you guess.  But honestly, there's some people who always do this and sometimes the stuff sits there for days. Why would you print off stuff and then not bother to collect it.


----------



## liaconn

Caveat said:


> Relaaaaaaax. Think of Liam


 
Thinking of him, thinking of him..........

Yep, feel a lot better now.


----------



## Complainer

liaconn said:


> Or you send a mega urgent job to the printer which has run out of paper and when you reload it someone elses 100 page document has to print off first because they've been sitting there for an hour and never bothered to get up off their a*se and check if it was ready. Grrrrrrr!!


That's my pet hate.


----------



## Firefly

I came across software for the ages ago but for the life of me I cannot remember. Basically, you send a document to the print queue but it will only be printed when you swipe your badge at the printer...very handy if you have a meeting in a different floor as you can swipe your card at any printer in the building which saves carrying print outs in the elevator (security).


----------



## callybags

Du you work in the CIA?


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Reading through this thread again I am wondering where all those who posted a comment have disappeared to?


----------



## becky

AgathaC said:


> Why do people eat lunch at their desks anyway-oh of course to prove how busy they are..! Some years ago I worked with someone who 'worked her lunch'-everyone knew this meant surfing the net while eating at her desk. She had to 'work her lunch' in order to get away early...despite coming in late and spending half an hour at coffee first thing in the morning.


 
I eat my lunch at my desk because it's the only time I can manage to get a bit of peace - everyone else usually goes out somewhere.  I don't clock it as time worked though.


----------



## Sue Ellen

becky said:


> I eat my lunch at my desk



You might want to read this so, enough to make you go out for lunch.


----------



## becky

Sue Ellen said:


> You might want to read this so, enough to make you go out for lunch.


 

Read something similar before and yet here I am.  My last sick day was in 2008 (lost my voice) so had to go home after an hour.  

I do wipe down my desk, PC and phone but not as often as I should. It's gone right to the top of the to do list for monday though.


----------



## AgathaC

liaconn said:


> Or you send a mega urgent job to the printer which has run out of paper and when you reload it someone elses 100 page document has to print off first because they've been sitting there for an hour and never bothered to get up off their a*se and check if it was ready. Grrrrrrr!!


 Oh yes, I'd say there are people in almost every office who believe that the printer re-loads itself, cos they certainly don't do it!


----------



## MandaC

We have that software on our printer that firefly is talking about where you have to swipe your card or key in your 4 digit password to get your print jobs.  It is really good because you can print at any printer in the building on any floor and don't have to worry about confidential stuff sitting on the printer tray.


----------



## dmos87

People who are aware of their job role, know the work to be done, and don't do it. 

One woman I work with refuses work as she has "a bad back". The same woman comes in wearing high heels every single day and only ever mentions her bad back when there is manual work to be done - which is 80% of the time. I find it a bit insulting as she knows I was in a back brace for 4 months less than 2 years ago - and I never complain or say "I'm not doing it". Its part of my job, like it or lump it.

Her bad back is the result of a sports injury back in her school days - at least 20 years ago.

If you know its part of the job then why accept the job?


----------



## becky

dmos87 said:


> People who are aware of their job role, know the work to be done, and don't do it.
> 
> One woman I work with refuses work as she has "a bad back". The same woman comes in wearing high heels every single day and only ever mentions her bad back when there is manual work to be done - which is 80% of the time. I find it a bit insulting as she knows I was in a back brace for 4 months less than 2 years ago - and I never complain or say "I'm not doing it". Its part of my job, like it or lump it.
> 
> Her bad back is the result of a sports injury back in her school days - at least 20 years ago.
> 
> If you know its part of the job then why accept the job?


 
Is this not a case of an annoying boss?


----------



## liaconn

dmos87 said:


> People who are aware of their job role, know the work to be done, and don't do it.
> 
> One woman I work with refuses work as she has "a bad back". The same woman comes in wearing high heels every single day and only ever mentions her bad back when there is manual work to be done - which is 80% of the time. I find it a bit insulting as she knows I was in a back brace for 4 months less than 2 years ago - and I never complain or say "I'm not doing it". Its part of my job, like it or lump it.
> 
> Her bad back is the result of a sports injury back in her school days - at least 20 years ago.
> 
> If you know its part of the job then why accept the job?


 
+1. A guy in our place applied for a job which had a very good allowance because the job involved being 'on call' and working anti social hours at times. He got the job and then announced that he couldn't be in early in the morning because he had to drop his child to the creche, and he couldn't travel to events around the country because he couldn't drive. So other staff, who weren't getting the allowance had to make themselves available. Have no idea why he was let away with that.


----------



## dmos87

Nope, WORK COLLEAGUE. If it was my boss I'd have to live with it. 

Drives me mad because she's on the same level as all the rest of us.


----------



## Ceist Beag

So does anyone recognize their colleagues here


----------



## AgathaC

An old thread I know, but...I sit near someone who clips their nails at their desk. 
I dread it. Thankfully, I am moving shortly.


----------



## Purple

AgathaC said:


> An old thread I know, but...I sit near someone who clips their nails at their desk.
> I dread it. Thankfully, I am moving shortly.



fingers or toes?


----------



## Firefly

purple said:


> fingers or toes?


----------

